

New PaaS - Write HTML5, Deploy in iOS + Android + Chrome - iusable
http://trigger.io/

======
iusable
Just discovered Trigger.io - a YC backed startup which is a new service to
deploy your HTML5 apps across multiple platforms. I just signed up and am
checking it out & am trying to figure out how it compares to PhoneGap. Besides
the obvious difference of free vs. monthly service charges.

